# Looking For Creepy Nursery Rhyme MP3's



## JK Haunt (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey Everyone, I am looking to set up a Haunted House this year and I can't seem to find anywhere that has a good Nursery Rhyme soundtrack, CD or compilation on the internet. This site lookes like a great resource for Halloween so I am looking forward to checking it out more. I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction, or provide some links to good MP3's, After searching it appears a few people here (Darklord) have extensive personal collections and I was wondering if i could get the link to check some of the stuff out?


Thanks in Advance Guys!

JK Haunt.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello JK Haunt & welcome to the family. I'd be more than happy to share what I have. I think I only have a couple of creepy nursery rhymes, the rest are more haunting voices of children, etc, for creepy / Haunted nursery theme.....
PM me an email addy & I'll send you some files


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

This site's bee n around a long time.
http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/MONSTERS_QUOTES/index.html


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

ever thought about "Hush" from Buffy the Vampire Slayer?


----------

